# H2 Wheels on 2500



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Being a Dodge is hubcentric and H2's arent I know you need to taper the center. Does anyone have advice on the best way to go about that? Drop it off at a machine shop or I have heard just use a file it out? Pics would be great if you have them. 

Thanks


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.getdieselpower.com/my04dodge_files1/h2/article/h2install.html

http://towrig.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2963

I have both the Hummer center caps and modded dodge caps. 

















more photos/trucks:
http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/show-time/101977-hummer-h2-wheels-lets-see-them.html


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Great thanks! 

What did you pay to have yours machined?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

free of charge, my cousin / ex-boss is a 2nd shift supervisor at a machine shop. Any local shop with a bridgeport (knee mill) can do this for you. 

If you click that link below my photos (cumminsforum link) there are quite a few photos of truck with Hummer rims on them just to give you some options! 

fyi call your local GM or hummer dealer and ask about "take off" rims, surf ebay, and craigslist. I snagged mine up off ebay for cheap!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

IC-Smoke;1245696 said:


> free of charge, my cousin / ex-boss is a 2nd shift supervisor at a machine shop. Any local shop with a bridgeport (knee mill) can do this for you.
> 
> If you click that link below my photos (cumminsforum link) there are quite a few photos of truck with Hummer rims on them just to give you some options!
> 
> fyi call your local GM or hummer dealer and ask about "take off" rims, surf ebay, and craigslist. I snagged mine up off ebay for cheap!


I founds some chrome ones off an 06 that the guy took off when the truck was new. Just rims and caps for $300...decent deal? I have a thing for black rims with chrome lips...both my Vette and Camaro have that set up. All are red so I figured my Dodge would look good with that as well


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

both Dodge and GM are lugcentric. I have done two sets of 5 for my truck with my angle grinder no problem I modded the Dodge caps to fit with a Dremel


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Booman70;1245792 said:


> both Dodge and GM are lugcentric. I have done two sets of 5 for my truck with my angle grinder no problem I modded the Dodge caps to fit with a Dremel


??? I thought they were hubcentric


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

heck even stuff from back in the 70's and 80's thay started hub centric. 

just he truck stuff has taken off with it since late 80's early 90's


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

dodges are Lugcentric 

300 isnt a bad deal but just remember for a little more you can get after-market rims as well.

rimzoneonline.com is a good place for rims/tires Thumbs Up


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a set on my Ram. I just used a carbide straight router bit with a pilot bearing on it. Set the bit at a depth that takes almost all of the angled section on the inside of the hub hole. Run the router from the back side, it is flat. Worked great for me. You won't use the bit for making cabinets anymore, but it works. I then modded a set of Dodge caps. Make sure after you do one, that it works on front and rear, as the hubs are a little larger on the front,,,I think?

kevlars


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

kevlars;1246010 said:


> I have a set on my Ram. I just used a carbide straight router bit with a pilot bearing on it. Set the bit at a depth that takes almost all of the angled section on the inside of the hub hole. Run the router from the back side, it is flat. Worked great for me. You won't use the bit for making cabinets anymore, but it works. I then modded a set of Dodge caps. Make sure after you do one, that it works on front and rear, as the hubs are a little larger on the front,,,I think?
> 
> kevlars


This is how I did mine, and it took me less than 5 minutes per wheel. I used a rasp file to "clean" up the openings just a bit and make sure they fit over the hubs.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

JohnnyU;1246047 said:


> This is how I did mine, and it took me less than 5 minutes per wheel. I used a rasp file to "clean" up the openings just a bit and make sure they fit over the hubs.


Exactly! I used a file as well. I wanted to make sure I got the sharp edge of the chrome plating off, so I didn't get cut while rotating or removing them to put on my winter set of wheels/tires.

kevlars


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Easiest way to make the Dodge caps work is to double your lug nuts. I have also heard you can blast them out real easy with a hole saw.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Lugcentric. Flush bit in a router.


----------



## gpshemi (Jun 28, 2007)

I did mine on the mill at work. Any machine shop can do it. Or if you have a router I've heard guys doing it that way. As for the caps, you have to cut them down to fit. Depending on how you do it, it can be dangerous. I took the blade off my little battery op skill saw, ran a bolt and nut through the hub, then chucked it in my drill press. Set the height how you want it and while resting on the table ease the cap into the blade at different points till it's cut all the way around. Worked awesome, but a spinning open blade is a scary deal I admit.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

gpshemi;1249538 said:


> I did mine on the mill at work. Any machine shop can do it. Or if you have a router I've heard guys doing it that way. As for the caps, you have to cut them down to fit. Depending on how you do it, it can be dangerous. I took the blade off my little battery op skill saw, ran a bolt and nut through the hub, then chucked it in my drill press. Set the height how you want it and while resting on the table ease the cap into the blade at different points till it's cut all the way around. Worked awesome, but a spinning open blade is a scary deal I admit.


I just used a fiber cut-off wheel in the drill press to do mine. The chrome plating really wears out the wheel, might need two of them. But it does a great job. I cut off about 1/2" of the cap.

kevlars


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;1249098 said:


> Lugcentric. Flush bit in a router.


Just do what I said. It will take 20 minutes tops if you are competent. And for the price of having someone do it you can buy a router and bit set that you can now keep. Plus you will save a lot of time transporting them.


----------

